
Whats a typical day on a kruger camping safari - KrugerWildlife
http://krugerwildlifesafaris.com/blog/whats-a-typical-day-on-a-kruger-camping-safari/
======
echisholm4
really like the way this article walked you through it from the perspective of
the safari-booker

